# SAP Grilles question



## dave1 (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm wanting to put some SAP grilles on my 06. I've read how to drop the front bumper my only concern is breaking off one of the tabs or there being a gap after I get the bumper back on. Has anyone had any problems with this? and what do you do if one of the tabs happen to break? Thanks


----------



## GjGTO (Apr 21, 2016)

Don't break the tabs. They're $94 through vintage parts.


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

GjGTO said:


> Don't break the tabs. They're $94 through vintage parts.


I need a link to these parts:frown3:


----------



## x1s1x300 (Mar 5, 2016)

The plastic tabs on the bumper are part of the bumper. They can't be bought separately. Hence why you don't want to break them. If they break, you can't just buy new ones. You'd be buying a new bumper.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

x1s1x300 said:


> *The plastic tabs on the bumper are part of the bumper. They can't be bought separately.* Hence why you don't want to break them. If they break, you can't just buy new ones. You'd be buying a new bumper.


Dat true but you can also use the "zip tie" method.


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

I saw a link to the strip tie method and that is what I must do.


----------

